# x100 vs x100s



## VegasPhotoNut (Apr 30, 2013)

Been trying to decide which one to get. I'm coming from a 60D and decided to go this route. Iv'e so many great things about the x100s, but i honestly don't know if I need the newest and greatest thing. Ive seen x100's for around $600 used and in great condition. I would also save about $550-$600 if i bought the x100. Is the x100s "that" much better then the x100? I mainly just took candid shots, NL portraits, nothing crazy. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 30, 2013)

From the reviews read and watched the s has a much better processor and faster focusing.


----------



## cgw (Apr 30, 2013)

Have a look around here:

Portal - Fuji X Forum


----------



## bhop (Apr 30, 2013)

I have had my x100 since Sept. 2011.. I'd recommend getting the S.

Candid shots require quick AF.. the regular x100 will drive you insane.


----------



## sleist (May 11, 2013)

I was thinking about the X100s, but the reviews are really all over the map on this one.  It's the one to get vs. the X100, but there may be better places to spend $1300 depending on what you shoot.
I don't own either one, but I get the sense that these cameras can be very frustrating under certain conditions.  I'm not sure I would want this as my only system.


----------



## Light Guru (May 11, 2013)

sleist said:


> I was thinking about the X100s, but the reviews are really all over the map on this one.



What reviews are you referring to?  Every signal review I've see all say its an excellent camera. 



sleist said:


> I don't own either one, but I get the sense that these cameras can be very frustrating under certain conditions.



The only ones I can think of is when you want a longer lens. 



sleist said:


> I'm not sure I would want this as my only system.



Now that decision really boils down to what you intend to photograph.


----------



## sleist (May 13, 2013)

Well, I looked for the reviews but did not find one that was overtly bad.  What I did find was a lot of discussion regarding focus speed and how much better it was than the X100, but that it still might be frustrating.
I guess I was mixing up reviews with owner bitching.  Sorry 'bout that.

For what it's worth, I do find overly enthusiastic reviews (ie Zack Arias and Luminous Landscape) to be more than mildly suspicious, so I tend to give them less credit than they may wish. 

Anyway, I did decide to go mirrorless along side my D700, just not with Fuji.  I'll let you know how it goes in a month when it ships.


----------



## AfternoonTea (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm in the same predicament. I'm also coming from a 60D, and I need something portable, small, and takes good pictures. I'll primary be using the X100 or X100S for causal portraits, group pictures, goofy moments, and some candid shots. But is the premium worth it? I'll be taking this out 99% of the time I'm out with friends, and family. I honestly can careless about the manual focus, faster focus speed, and easier navigation. What I do CARE about is the final pictures. Sure the x100S has 3.7 more megapixels, but the difference to the naked eye would be the ones who pixel peep or take a moment to really really look. 

With that said, these two are perfect for what I need! The Fuji color! The mojo! I Already having the 60D for RAWs, so between the X100 and the X100S I really want the one that has the nicest looking output! I want the JPEGS in terms of color to have the nicest tones, and skin tones. I also want the colors more natural organic/realistic even with the ISO grain.  

This is what I herd; they both have different sensors,  and most prefer the x100 color output over the x100S. Some say " The fabulous deep reds that you get with the X100 are now a distinctly magenta shade, it&#8217;s definitely lost some of the richness you used to get out of the X100. " and  "The X100s is a bit too fake (no sky so blue), the X100 a bit too washed out but more similar to the reality." So inclusion the X100S is a much more vibrant, and punchie. In terms of ISO the X100 has more organic noise, as the X100S is little bit more random.  Can someone shed light on this with possibly comparison shots?  I still want my shots to be "Fun" and have color, but nothing to fake or vibrant (that's why I have my LOMO LC+A for those colorfull film shots)  I really admire yowayowa's shots and the color, exposure,  and white balance http://yowayowacamera.com/

I'm really influenced by it, and I want my shots too look closer to her work in terms of Color. The nice skin tones look faithful,  and overall tones look natural. Yet is still fun, and has color without being to punchie, or dull.  

So which should I get? X100 ($700 and save $600) or the X100S ($1300)


----------



## AndrewD (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the X100 and I'm sticking with it.

I mostly take landscape photographs, so the quirks and speed issues of the X100 do not bother me.  Since I only post my photographs to the web, the increased resolution and relatively similar IQ aren't enticing enough for me to upgrade.


----------

